# sub-cutaneous shots



## liz (di-va) (Dec 29, 2010)

Anybody ever have to give themselves these? For more than a couple weeks, I mean.

I do (a blood-thinner) and I am finding that my body does not tolerate them well anymore--pain from the injection and the meds, soreness, lumps in my abdomen.

I was wondering if anybody had any info about making these work, esp with a large body? I am supposed to talk to a nurse to get some tips but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2010)

I had my Endo tell me to stop taking my shots in the belly and start taking them in the fatty part of the back of my arms because of lymphedema in my lower abdomen. I don't know if you should take your med in the arm, however.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 30, 2010)

When I was taking Lovenox as a blood thinner, I had the best luck injecting into the fatty part of my upper thigh. I'd alternate legs each day so one wouldn't end up too horribly sore. It was never pleasant and I ended up looking like someone had taken a bat to my legs...but it was the least painful option for me.

When I was in the hospital, the nurses either used my thigh or the back of my arm. The arm wasn't too bad, but I didn't have the reach to do it myself. Overall, my biggest complaint was the needles themselves. Can they really not find a way to do it with a shorter one? *shudders at the memory*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 1, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> Can they really not find a way to do it with a shorter one? *shudders at the memory*


Yah! Blergh. Wah.


----------



## irish_redhead (Jan 2, 2011)

The problems you are identifying are likely not related to the injections, but to the medication itself. Most anti-coagulants (like heparin for example) are very painful when injected, cause a lot of bruising and swelling at the injection site (which in turn cause those hardened lumps) and are just generally unpleasant. It's a lot more harsh than something like insulin, which can be injected pretty much anywhere there's a sub-q fatty deposit. 

Unfortunately, the recommended site for these is the abdomen. Some people can use their outer thighs, but you're supposed to talk with your prescribing dr., pharmacist or nurse before attempting to do so to determine if it's appropriate. 

Make sure you're rotating the injection site every time, and be vigilent about not using the same site twice in close succession. There are diagrams that section off the abdomen to help you with rotation. 

Good luck, and sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2011)

irish_redhead said:


> The problems you are identifying are likely not related to the injections, but to the medication itself. Most anti-coagulants (like heparin for example) are very painful when injected, cause a lot of bruising and swelling at the injection site (which in turn cause those hardened lumps) and are just generally unpleasant. It's a lot more harsh than something like insulin, which can be injected pretty much anywhere there's a sub-q fatty deposit



This (belatedly) has turned out to be quite spot-on: it's definitely the med (Fragmin) that is harsh; not the shots themselves. The first couple weeks were okay, but when I made my original post it had all gotten much harder.

It's calmed down a bit, and I think I'm a bit better at giving myself the shots, but the meds just hurt sometimes. I saw the nurse who didn't have too much new to tell me except to reiterate that icing the injection site before and after helps (it does), but just talking to somebody about it all did help. 

As did your post, thanks!


----------

